# Glorious 08/09



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

Herping on NYE:




























We found the above, cranky little guy right around midnight.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, excellent pics, golden crowned snakes defensive displays are awsome

here is a defensive one we found a few weeks ago


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> wow, excellent pics, golden crowned snakes defensive displays are awsome



Cheers Ryan. They sure are little posers!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like a good night out , some very good pics too .
Got to love crowns , always the best for posing


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Looks like a good night out , some very good pics too .
> Got to love crowns , always the best for posing



Yeah, 'twas. Cheers dicky 

Also found this:






Found another frog, which I think was tyleri. Just as I was getting close for a macro shot, a bug flew into my slightly opened mouth.... naturally, I coughed and said frog disappeared.

Also seen, but unfortunately DOR was a Stephens' Banded and a maccie.


----------



## darkangel (Jan 1, 2009)

nice pics!!! may i ask what area these pics were taken at?


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

darkangel said:


> nice pics!!! may i ask what area these pics were taken at?



Thanks darkangel. They were taken at Mt Glorious / Mt Nebo.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

any mammal species about when you go herping? we usually see brown antechinus, brush tailed possums, red necked wallabys, sugar gliders, squirrel gliders, ring tailed possums, aswell as a few owls and some introduced mammals.


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> any mammal species about when you go herping? we usually see brown antechinus, brush tailed possums, red necked wallabys, sugar gliders, squirrel gliders, ring tailed possums, aswell as a few owls and some introduced mammals.



We usually see a couple, but I don't bother stopping for photos. Often see some kind of rodent, bandicoots, possums and the occasional wallaby. Have seen several tawnys up there too.

We did find this moth also, last night. Not terribly exciting (well, for me at least), but it was massive. Probably about 2/3 of the size of my hand.


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Slacker,

Fanrasric pics! The Golden-crowned Snake was especially nice.

Regards,
David


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey! I was up in that neck of the woods last night, too! I'll post some of my pics later.

Your last golden-crowned shot is sexy, as is your _Oedura tryoni_.


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Slacker,
> 
> Fanrasric pics! The Golden-crowned Snake was especially nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks David 

A bit hard to take a bad photo of those guys. All credit goes to the subject there, I think.



reptilesDownUnder said:


> Hey! I was up in that neck of the woods last night, too! I'll post some of my pics later.
> 
> Your last golden-crowned shot is sexy, as is your _Oedura tryoni_.
> 
> ...



Fancy that :-o

Come to think of it, I did see some guy wandering around wearing a full-body latex suit, with a big "S" on the chest.

Thanks Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 1, 2009)

Greebo said:


> What type of gecko is that in the third photo?



Southern Spotted Velvet (Oedura tryoni). We found three of those last night.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

Greebo said:


> Thanks. Cute little things. Can they climb glass?



Yep, all _Oedura_ species are very arboreal and capable of climbing glass.


Stewart


----------



## FAY (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Greebo, I just sold a trio of them, they are top little hunters.


----------



## jcbrisbane (Jan 22, 2009)

do ya see many adders up there


----------



## slacker (Jan 22, 2009)

I've only ever seen the one up there. Unfortunately, just prior to that we moved a bandy bandy off the road due to an oncoming car, which turned out to be a ranger....... having just been warned for "intefering" with wildlife, we weren't too keen to be spotted on the side of the road with an adder, so I got no decent photos of it....


----------

